# Towing 310Bhs With 2010 F-150?



## mkmadterp (Dec 11, 2010)

I am new to Outbackers. We bought our 2010 310bhs in July and now need to buy a tow vehicle. I'm leaning toward a 2010 F150 Supercrew with the max tow pkg and was wondering in anyone else is towing this trailer with a 1/2 ton truck? Any and all feedback would be great.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

mkmadterp said:


> I am new to Outbackers. We bought our 2010 310bhs in July and now need to buy a tow vehicle. I'm leaning toward a 2010 F150 Supercrew with the max tow pkg and was wondering in anyone else is towing this trailer with a 1/2 ton truck? Any and all feedback would be great.


That is an awsome truck, but IMHO, for the price deference, I would consider an F-250.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

There are at least two people on here towing that model with a Tundra, myself and Blackjack. Choosing a truck is a very personal decision, I would suggest you take an F150 for an overnight test drive and take it on a little test tow to see if you are comfortable with it.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the truck will do it, but it will be at the wall. in the hills, as long as you are not in any hurry, you will just go slow. towing MPG will most likely be in the 8 to 9 range, maybe a bit more (others can chime in here, that have more gasser experience). your overall gross, truck and trailer combined, will be under the limits ok. but you will eat up all your payload with the tongue weight and you and your passengers (with this trailer, you have children i am sure), so there will be little else for gear in the bed of the truck or cargo racks on the truck. as long as you don't mind being at the wall and going slowly, it will be fine. but for me, it would be too frustrating to do that. i like to have plenty of excess capacity not just for the safety factor but also for the options it allows me down the road, when our camping style inevitably changes as the kids get older, bigger, and heavier (and i get older, bigger and heavier ! DW keeps getting smaller, it's amazing....)

it is a great floorplan and trailer, so congrats on that. we came close to that unit, but opted for the 310BQ instead....

and WELCOME to outbackers.....you've come to the right place !


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait till January and look at the ecoboost version it looks pretty impressive on u-tube


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't towed with a 2010, but IMO, I would look seriously at the F250. You don't need a Diesel, so the 6.2L Gasser would do a good job. The 5.4L in the F150 will tow it, but it will struggle on hills. Then there's what I consider the bigger problem: the capacities of a 1/2 ton truck. You'll probably have ~1200 lbs of tounge weight on that trailer, which will quickly eat up load capacity in the truck. Then you'll have a maxed out suspension, brakes, tires, etc..... A F250 will make for a much more comfortable towing experience (I've done both with a 28RSDS and would never want to go back to a F150 for such a big trailer).


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I tow my 29RLS with an '09 F-150. Yes, it is a great tow vehicle and can handle my trailer very well. The issue with a 1/2 ton is you are limited on what you can carry in the truck. Ready to roll down the road I am within 200 pounds of my truck's GVRW. It has plenty of power so don't worry about being slow. Here is a link to my posts that has several posts on this topic: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=user_posts&mid=9043 .

I was able to drive, drag race and tow with the 2011 EcoBoost F-150 at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, CA last month. All I can say is "Wow, what a fantastic and fun truck!" Only drawback is that it is still only a 1/2 ton and still limited on GVWR.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you do it?? Yes. Do you want to?? Probably not.

If you were to go with the short wheelbase supercrew in 4x4 you would have a payload capacity of 1910 and a GVWR of 7675. In a long wheelbase 4x4 you would have a payload of 1810 and 7700. Both of those specs are with the max tow package and the 5.4l. You have a trailer weight rating of anywhere from 8000-11000 pounds depending on what gearing you get.

The 5.4l motor is good to a point, I have that motor in my e350 dually box van which weighs in at around 11,000 pounds and has 4.10 gearing. The truck can move alright, but makes more noise then go anywhere.

I have owned trucks from all the makers, with the exception of the Tundra. A salesman from Toyota had come around to job sites with a Tundra and I told him I wanted to hook up my cargo trailer to it and see how it pulls. My cargo trailer is a 34' triple axle and weighs in at around 9500 pounds. (I have a workshop setup inside) I hooked up the trailer, pulled out of the jobsite (had to go uphill to get to the main road) started rolling, then nothing, I don't know if I burned out the rear end or the tranny, but I told the salesman that there was no way I was going to buy the truck if it couldn't handle the trailer. I have only had luck with the Ford and Chevy offerings, and my Dodge 5500 which has been great as well. I need something that can handle lots of work, and can handle a little spirited driving as well.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an '05 F150 and it tows my 210rs easily. I know the tow rating of the new F150's is a good 2000 lbs more, but I think if I had your trailer, I would go the route the others are recommending and get the 250. It would make for a much easier ride.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> I tow my 29RLS with an '09 F-150. Yes, it is a great tow vehicle and can handle my trailer very well. The issue with a 1/2 ton is you are limited on what you can carry in the truck. Ready to roll down the road I am within 200 pounds of my truck's GVRW. It has plenty of power so don't worry about being slow. Here is a link to my posts that has several posts on this topic: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=user_posts&mid=9043 .
> 
> I was able to drive, drag race and tow with the 2011 EcoBoost F-150 at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, CA last month. All I can say is "Wow, what a fantastic and fun truck!" Only drawback is that it is still only a 1/2 ton and still limited on GVWR.


I have a 312BH with a Ford F-150. It does struggle going up hills. My 05 model only has a 4 speed rear end which means it does rev quite a bit when downshifting to get more power. A 250 with a 6 speed rear end will certainly help ! I concur with what everyone else is saying about capacity. You are at the capacity and will have no ability to take anything else with you in the bed of your truck. (i.e. firewood, bikes, scooters) I am going to put my 150 up for sale in the spring and going for a GMC 2500 or a Ford F-250. I am getting tired of preaching to the wife about what we can and cannot take with us on trips. Not to mention the peace of mind I think I'll have with a bigger truck.. Just my 2 cents !
To answer your question though, it will pull it, but for a few thousand dollars more I would go for the ¾ ton. I think you'll get more years from it, versus straining the ½ ton constantly. 
Oh, did I mention the tires, the Ford F-150 will most likely come with passenger rated tires, and the F-250 will most likely come with LT tires with an E rating. I would consider this as well as the LT tires will cost you another $1,000 to replace from F-150 right off of the bat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are my weights based on weighing the truck at the scales before and after. I always travel with 1/3 freshwater, no black or grey water. This was weighed fully loaded with drinks and food for a week. I calculate the tongue of the 310BHS based on how I haul it as 1370lbs. Pulled this rig from Traverse City to Disneyworld in Florida, over mountains, through snow and ice. Never had a problem and it doesn't slow down on hills. I'm going to make a video next time I go over the passes in WV on the turnpike or the Smokey Mountains along I-40 and I-75. I'm not sure what amount of HP and Torque Ford's 5.4 puts out and what the rear axle ratio is but the Tundra has a 4.10 and that might make a huge difference if the F150 comes with something smaller. I think they have a bigger 6.0L engine coming out soon, I might wait for that if you are set on a 1/2 ton.

So these are some real world examples of the weight you will be pulling. My wife and kids weren't with me when I went across the scales but they usually are and their stuff was in the camper.

Empty
Front axle = 3300 lbs
Rear axle = 2280 lbs
Total= 5580 (5540 per manufacturer)
+Me = 5830
+Misc (tools and retrax) = 5930
Tundra Gross Weight Rating 8100lbs

My weights from the CAT scale (w me in truck)
Steer Axle 3160 (140)lbs
Drive Axle 4140 +1860lbs (60lbs under max GAWR I believe)
Trailer Axle 8300
Gross Weight 15,600 (-400 under, 16,000lbs Max)

Truck 7300 - Curb = 1720
1720-me-misc= 1370--Tongue Weight
TW + TA = 9,670lbs

Edit: Part of the heavier tongue weight is due to the equalizer...107lbs I think...so the tongue of the 310BHS would be around 1260...I have a power tongue jack on mine too and my spare tire is in the front compartment not on the bumper.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I sure wouldn't mess with a half ton if I was buying something new any way. F250 with 6.2L would be the truck to get with a trailer that size, no doubt about it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

outback loft said:


> Can you do it?? Yes. Do you want to?? Probably not.


*X2*


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> I sure wouldn't mess with a half ton if I was buying something new any way. F250 with 6.2L would be the truck to get with a trailer that size, no doubt about it.


Yup. No point in buying a second new truck a year later. A 1/2 ton can do it...with "limitations". But why screw around? Get a 3/4 ton and be done with it.


----------



## mkmadterp (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the all the info. At this point I think a 3/4 ton would be better based on the response. We have a 5 year old son and a 2 year old son. Great points about the kids and their rear only getting bigger....not to mention me....my wife's a great cook! I contacted my local ford dealer and found a 2011 F250 6.2 gas crew cab in xlt trim for $37K...seems like a good deal. Any thoughts on the out going V10 in the F250? Is it as bad on gas as I've been told? Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mkmadterp said:


> Thanks a lot for the all the info. At this point I think a 3/4 ton would be better based on the response. We have a 5 year old son and a 2 year old son. Great points about the kids and their rear only getting bigger....not to mention me....my wife's a great cook! I contacted my local ford dealer and found a 2011 F250 6.2 gas crew cab in xlt trim for $37K...seems like a good deal. Any thoughts on the out going V10 in the F250? Is it as bad on gas as I've been told? Thanks for the welcome everyone.


I have the new 2011 f250 xlt crew cab with the 6.2 and the 6 speed. It has been great so far. It averages about 13 mpg. My only complaint so far is that the 6 speed tranny can't make up its mind if you are doing around 40 mph on flat ground when the truck is empty. When I am loaded there are no issues at all. I picked up mine for $34k, but that is because we do enough business with the dealer to get some better pricing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The 6.8L V10 is a great engine. There are several members that have a lot of experience with it. Curtis (collinsfam_tx) has a tuner and is getting pretty good fuel economy with a few modifications. You might want to PM him. Incidentally, it's still in production in the Chassis cab cutaways because they need a gas engine with the torque to move a box truck....

If you can get an old 6.8L F250 on closeout, grab it! Well, that's my humble opinion at least.....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

mkmadterp said:


> Thanks a lot for the all the info. At this point I think a 3/4 ton would be better based on the response. We have a 5 year old son and a 2 year old son. Great points about the kids and their rear only getting bigger....not to mention me....my wife's a great cook! I contacted my local ford dealer and found a 2011 F250 6.2 gas crew cab in xlt trim for $37K...seems like a good deal. Any thoughts on the out going V10 in the F250? Is it as bad on gas as I've been told? Thanks for the welcome everyone.


We have some of the V10 vehicles for work and they get pitifull mileage. The one I am familiar with gets about 11mpg and that is not towing anything, just highway driving.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mkmadterp said:


> Thanks a lot for the all the info. At this point I think a 3/4 ton would be better based on the response. We have a 5 year old son and a 2 year old son. Great points about the kids and their rear only getting bigger....not to mention me....my wife's a great cook! I contacted my local ford dealer and found a 2011 F250 6.2 gas crew cab in xlt trim for $37K...seems like a good deal. Any thoughts on the out going V10 in the F250? Is it as bad on gas as I've been told? Thanks for the welcome everyone.


Welcome to the site and the best camper in the line up









*Something else to consider........... Fuel stops*....... I pulled our 310 with a 3/4 ton burb for two years (I love my Burb and we still have it) but what was a PIA was getting Gas..... most gas stations are simply to small to accommodate a 55-56foot combination truck/trailer. We did not get good fuel mileage but had adequate power with the 6liter iron block GM Gasser.....we took it to Florida and upstate NY mountains...... *AGAIN i can not under emphasize the pain in the A it was getting in and out of small gas stations to refuel.*

I just went to a diesel and love the better mileage, more power and fuel range i have with my added auxiliary tank...... and when i won't or need to fill up......... it is easy and hassle free as i simply pull in to the truck stop.

*The ability to fill up at a truck stop is by far the most overlooked advantage of going diesel.* (IMHO)

If you can afford it, get a 2011 Ford or Gm Diesel 3/4 ton..... you will have all of the truck you will need and won't be second guessing yourself. 2011 models in both brands have a lot of New good technology.

Hope this helps some,
clarke


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

The V10 is a great towing platform. Look for a 2005-2010 model year - they have more HP and TQ than the 1999-2004 models. The V10 backed by Ford's TorqueShift trans (again 2005-2010)is a darn near bulletproof towing combo. Extremely reliable, change the oil every 3000 miles, fill it up and go! You could not go wrong with this option for your 310bhs. Gas mileage may not be as good as a half ton, but I would sacrifice a few mpg for a big jump in peace of mind and safety any day.

Real world MPG numbers on my daily driven 2005 F350 V10:
11mpg in town
14mpg highway
9mpg towing
*keep in mind that this at elevation. Home is about 5300ft and we regularly camp up over 9000ft. I suspect those numbers might improve a bit at lower elevations.

Several people on here tow with the V10. Ask any and as many questions as you want. Everyone on here will be straight forward with you, no sugar coating.

Good luck!


----------

